# Deer or ELK Breakfast Burritos



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Take some of your Deer or elk meat to have it made into sausage.

1 pound deer or elk sausage
1 package of flour tortillas
1 bottle of salsa of your choice
6-7 limes
2-4 eggs
Cheese

Cook the sausage on low and when sausage is half cooked then added 2 to 4 eggs if you like eggs. You can also add some diced onions.

Place a tortilla on your plate and add the sausage,eggs and diced onions. Add some grated Cheese. Next add some salsa and the juice of one lime. Wrap the tortilla and enjoy.


----------

